# Harmony h35 mandolin s-69



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Any one have experience with these? I have my sights on one and the price is good. Comes with case.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like the nut is quite wide.

If the price is good and it plays ok might be a decent grab. That's one bigass pickup on it.

There was one listed on Reverb for a grand Cdn.

Thread about them on Mandolin Cafe too.


----------

